# FREE 6th Sept - Short Stories For the Fireside



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Short stories for the fireside (or wherever you have your e-reader). A diverse variety of humour, historical, murder, ghost, sentimental, adventure, and even a bit naughty - there is sure to be something to entertain you. *There are even two BONUS read-aloud stories for children.





I Made These Up (short stories for the fireside)

These stories have been published previously in magazines or newspapers. Some are adapted from chapters in B_ut Can You Drink The Water?_ and some also appear in _Something to Read on the Plane_.
1.	A 'Tail' of Woe.
_Frank planned a quiet afternoon of model aeroplane building. But unfortunately he failed to take his father-in-law into account._
2.	Proof of the Pudding.
_The residents of Ladysmith were eager to escape before the town was besieged. Albert Swinbourne, however, had other plans._
3.	The Tryst
_He tried nibbling her ear. He wasn't sure whether he should be licking, nibbling, or kissing it. Even after re-watching a movie he still hadn't been able to make out the exact technique._
4.	One Little Pig Stayed at Home.
_When the young troopie was offered room and board in exchange for some light work, he thought his luck had changed._
5.	The Secret.
_Jenny wasn't expecting to meet an old school friend, especially one who would revive memories best forgotten._
6.	Flypast.
_As the Spitfire soared into the air Bill wanted to impress his grandson, but would the old man's nerves hold out?_
7.	A Matter of Convenience
_Family holidays were not the happy events they had once been, especially now that Walter's bladder had become a liability_.
8.	The Letter.
_The two buddies were living and working together out in the sticks, and they were beginning to set each other's teeth on edge. Then one of them made a very weird suggestion.../i]
9.	Night Noises.
Strange, the fascination and peculiar power of a man's imagination; the terrors the silent darkness can hold. And who knows the tormented imaginings of those who have been led down the deep dark path of insanity...?
10.	Reluctant Reunion
Pauline's old school-friend, a slim, glamorous divorcee - who just happened to be an old flame of Pauline's husband - was coming home to Liverpool to visit. Pauline wasn't looking forward to it one bit.
11.	Poste Haste.
Frank heaved a sigh of relief when his wife's relatives went home. Little did he know his troubles were just beginning.
12.	The Waiting Chalice
The she-fox had been biding her time. Finally the wait was over.
13.	Grandfather's Dream
Sipho set out to fulfil his Grandfather's dream, and in doing so learnt the power of imagination. 
14.	Light's Out
Tom enjoyed his job, even if it was a bit boring and predictable. He liked the routine, and today was going to be just another ordinary day... 
15.	Family Ties
Mavis had been so sure of where her heart lay, but now 'home' had a new definition.
TWO BONUS READ-ALOUD STORIES FOR CHILDREN
16.	The Worried Little Christmas Tree
The little plastic Christmas tree thought no one wanted him, until he found an unexpected home.
17.	Waldo and the Leather Thing
Waldo didn't want to wear anything round his neck, but he soon found the importance of wearing a collar._


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jan ----------------------

Congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Ann,
Thanks for the reminder


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A chance to get a free copy of _I Made These Up _. FREE promo from 20 - 23rd February. Hope you can take advantage of this offer


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Just got my first review on Goodreads - 5 stars. Elated. I was beginning to think that nobody reads books of short stories.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Now that the wintry weather has hit some areas of the world you might want to snuggle up next to the fire with a selection of reading matter.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Short stories are the ideal quick read when you're waiting to pickup the children (or you're waiting for your wife to finish shopping   )


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

What a bargain - 17 stories for only 99c


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Great for reading while travelling to work on the train


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

There are two bonus stories for children


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you get a chance to peek inside the Look Inside


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Only 99c for 17 stories


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

What a bargain


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A real variety to choose from


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Good to pass the time while waiting in a surgery or travelling on public transport.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A dip-into book.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

You can even read two of them to your children  .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A story to suit all tastes.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Bargain bump

_reminder -- one or two word posts are generally not allowed and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion. Please see our Forum Decorum. Thanks -- Ann_


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Good opportunity to get a sample of my writing as some of the stories are from _But Can You Drink The Water?_


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

For 99c there has to be at least one story to suit your taste


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Do people still read short stories? I used to love reading them in magazines.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Ideal pick up and put down holiday reading


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Assuming it's still holiday time somewhere in the world (winter here, but coming into Spring)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lovely Spring weather here. Nice to sit outside and read.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you enjoyed your summer holidays and are now looking for something to read.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Magazines nearly all used to have a short story. Hardly any do now


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Getting to be fireside weather in some countries.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Supposed to be coming into summer here, but cold enough for winter woolies today. Don't have a fireside.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Temperature fallen from 30oC to 22oC and raining. Must be chilly as cat wants to sit on my lap.   Good time to do some reading.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you like your short stories to be diverse then this is the book for you.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Now that Thanksgiving is over, perhaps it's time to relax with a good book


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I see the US had plenty of snow in some areas, so must be time to sit by the fireside and read a good book  .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Can't remember when I last sat by a fireside. It's now time to sit by a poolside in the Durban heat and humidity.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you're in that part of the world where you are snowed in, I hope you have something to read by the fireside.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Too hot here to even think about a fireside. Need to change the title to 'poolside reads'.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Now hot AND humid.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you're still snowed in, you're never alone with a book.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

These short stories have all been published in magazines over several years.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Readers never go to bed alone.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

There are few magazines that still have short stories in them. What a pity. Always good to read with your morning coffee.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Short stories are good for doctor's waiting rooms - but when I give them one of my books they take them home and never return them


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Short stories make ideal reading when waiting to pick up children from sports events.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Worth a borrow if you're in KU


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I Made These Up (short stories for the fireside)



Worldwide links


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Bumping for end-of-month pay day


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It's winter in SA and most of the country is getting ready for fires - except Durban


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It's colder inside the house than outside at the moment, so reading next to the pool can be considered reading by the fireside


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Only 99c for 17 stories - or you can borrow the book.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you're in KU you can borrow the book. Lots of variety in the stories.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Great holiday reading - and only 99c 

I Made These Up (short stories for the fireside)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Something for everyone  . Also available in KU


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A book you can dip into.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lots of variety of themes and writing styles


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

You can also dip into the book on the plane, in waiting rooms and while waiting to pick up children


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

worldwide links


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Sure to be some stories to suit your taste.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Must be getting close to fireside weather


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

17 stories for only 99c


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Great holiday reading


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A variety of genres and writing styles.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Great idea for a gift


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Getting close to fireside weather - except in SA where it's extremely hot in places.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It even has two stories for children - and one is a Christmas story


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you get the opportunity to Look Inside.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Great for reading while snatching a few minutes between the Christmas madness.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Includes a Christmas story for children


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Fireside reading for the northern hemisphere.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Short stories for the fireside (or wherever you have your e-reader). A diverse variety of humour, historical, murder, ghost, sentimental, adventure, and even a bit naughty - there is sure to be something to entertain you. There are even two BONUS read-aloud stories for children. 
These stories have been published previously in magazines or newspapers. Some are adapted from chapters in But Can You Drink The Water? and some also appear in Something to Read on the Plane. 
1.	A ‘Tail’ of Woe. 
Frank planned a quiet afternoon of model aeroplane building. But unfortunately he failed to take his father-in-law into account. 
2.	Proof of the Pudding. 
The residents of Ladysmith were eager to escape before the town was besieged. Albert Swinbourne, however, had other plans. 
3.	The Tryst 
He tried nibbling her ear. He wasn’t sure whether he should be licking, nibbling, or kissing it. Even after re-watching a movie he still hadn’t been able to make out the exact technique. 
4.	One Little Pig Stayed at Home. 
When the young troopie was offered room and board in exchange for some light work, he thought his luck had changed. 
5.	The Secret. 
Jenny wasn’t expecting to meet an old school friend, especially one who would revive memories best forgotten. 
6.	Flypast. 
As the Spitfire soared into the air Bill wanted to impress his grandson, but would the old man’s nerves hold out? 
7.	A Matter of Convenience 
Family holidays were not the happy events they had once been, especially now that Walter’s bladder had become a liability. 
8.	The Letter. 
The two buddies were living and working together out in the sticks, and they were beginning to set each other’s teeth on edge. Then one of them made a very weird suggestion… 
9.	Night Noises. 
Strange, the fascination and peculiar power of a man’s imagination; the terrors the silent darkness can hold. And who knows the tormented imaginings of those who have been led down the deep dark path of insanity...? 
10.	Reluctant Reunion 
Pauline’s old school-friend, a slim, glamorous divorcee - who just happened to be an old flame of Pauline’s husband – was coming home to Liverpool to visit. Pauline wasn’t looking forward to it one bit.
11.	Poste Haste. 
Frank heaved a sigh of relief when his wife’s relatives went home. Little did he know his troubles were just beginning. 
12.	The Waiting Chalice 
The she-fox had been biding her time. Finally the wait was over. 
13.	Grandfather’s Dream 
Sipho set out to fulfil his Grandfather’s dream, and in doing so learnt the power of imagination. 
14.	Light’s Out 
Tom enjoyed his job, even if it was a bit boring and predictable. He liked the routine, and today was going to be just another ordinary day... 
15.	Family Ties 
Mavis had been so sure of where her heart lay, but now ‘home’ had a new definition. 
TWO BONUS READ-ALOUD STORIES FOR CHILDREN 
16.	The Worried Little Christmas Tree 
The little plastic Christmas tree thought no one wanted him, until he found an unexpected home. 
17.	Waldo and the Leather Thing 
Waldo didn’t want to wear anything round his neck, but he soon found the importance of wearing a collar.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you'll take a peek inside.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It's snowing in the Netherlands, so a fireside read is recommended.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Short stories for the fireside (or wherever you have your e-reader). A diverse variety of humour, historical, murder, ghost, sentimental, adventure, and even a bit naughty - there is sure to be something to entertain you. There are even two BONUS read-aloud stories for children. 
These stories have been published previously in magazines or newspapers. Some are adapted from chapters in But Can You Drink The Water? and some also appear in Something to Read on the Plane.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Great for keeping you amused over the Easter holidays


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It's hot and humid where I am, but there are lots of places where a fireside read would be welcome.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Short stories for the fireside (or wherever you have your e-reader). A diverse variety of humour, historical, murder, ghost, sentimental, adventure, and even a bit naughty - there is sure to be something to entertain you. There are even two BONUS read-aloud stories for children. 
These stories have been published previously in magazines or newspapers. Some are adapted from chapters in But Can You Drink The Water? and some also appear in Something to Read on the Plane.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

We are supposed to be in Autumn heading for winter, but the temp is 32oC. No fireside reading - poolside reading.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lots of stories to dip into.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

FREE from 13-13th May. Hope you grab a copy.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

17 short stories for only 99c


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A bargain at only 99c


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

You can read it for FREE with KU. A book to dip in and out of.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

You can read it for FREE with KU. A book to dip in and out of. Seventeen short stories of varied genres and writing styles.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

17 short stories for only 99c


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

You can read it for FREE with KU. A book to dip in and out of. Seventeen short stories of varied genres and writing styles.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

17 short stories for only 99c (including two you can read to your children, so they won't feel left out)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Not just one short story - 17 for only 99c.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

You can read it for FREE with KU. A book to dip in and out of. Seventeen short stories of varied genres and writing styles.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Fireside weather for some   But it's coming into poolside weather here


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Great for snatching a read between all the preparations for Christmas.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

You can read it for FREE with KU. A book to dip in and out of. Seventeen short stories of varied genres and writing styles.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

You can read it for FREE with KU. A book to dip in and out of. Seventeen short stories of varied genres and writing styles.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Includes a Christmas story for children.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

You can read it for FREE with KU. A book to dip in and out of. Seventeen short stories of varied genres and writing styles.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

17 short stories for only 99c (including two you can read to your children, so they won't feel left out)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

You can read it for FREE with KU. A book to dip in and out of. Seventeen short stories of varied genres and writing styles.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Fireside weather in some countries


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

You can read it for FREE with KU. A book to dip in and out of. Seventeen short stories of varied genres and writing styles.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

You can read it for FREE with KU. A book to dip in and out of. Seventeen short stories of varied genres and writing styles.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

17 short stories for only 99c (including two you can read to your children, so they won't feel left out)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Fireside weather in some countries


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

You can read it for FREE with KU. A book to dip in and out of. Seventeen short stories of varied genres and writing styles.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you'll try a sample through the Look Inside feature


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Great for reading if you're travelling


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Good for dipping into while waiting around.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

You can read it for FREE with KU. A book to dip in and out of. Seventeen short stories of varied genres and writing styles.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Seventeen short stories of varied genres and writing styles.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Only 99c - and you can even read it for free on KU.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Advance notice to say the book will be FREE from 14-17 July.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Plenty of warning for the freebie.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Free until 17th July 



I Made These Up (short stories for the fireside)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who took advantage of the freebie


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

You can read it for FREE with KU. A book to dip in and out of. Seventeen short stories of varied genres and writing styles.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Short stories for the fireside (or wherever you have your e-reader). A diverse variety of humour, historical, murder, ghost, sentimental, adventure, and even a bit naughty - there is sure to be something to entertain you. There are even two BONUS read-aloud stories for children.
These stories have been published previously in magazines or newspapers. Some are adapted from chapters in But Can You Drink The Water? and some also appear in Something to Read on the Plane.
1.A 'Tail' of Woe.
Frank planned a quiet afternoon of model aeroplane building. But unfortunately he failed to take his father-in-law into account.
2.Proof of the Pudding.
The residents of Ladysmith were eager to escape before the town was besieged. Albert Swinbourne, however, had other plans.
3.The Tryst
He tried nibbling her ear. He wasn't sure whether he should be licking, nibbling, or kissing it. Even after re-watching a movie he still hadn't been able to make out the exact technique.
4.One Little Pig Stayed at Home.
When the young troopie was offered room and board in exchange for some light work, he thought his luck had changed.
5.The Secret.
Jenny wasn't expecting to meet an old school friend, especially one who would revive memories best forgotten.
6.Flypast.
As the Spitfire soared into the air Bill wanted to impress his grandson, but would the old man's nerves hold out?
7.A Matter of Convenience
Family holidays were not the happy events they had once been, especially now that Walter's bladder had become a liability.
8.The Letter.
The two buddies were living and working together out in the sticks, and they were beginning to set each other's teeth on edge. Then one of them made a very weird suggestion&#8230;
9.Night Noises.
Strange, the fascination and peculiar power of a man's imagination; the terrors the silent darkness can hold. And who knows the tormented imaginings of those who have been led down the deep dark path of insanity...?
10.Reluctant Reunion
Pauline's old school-friend, a slim, glamorous divorcee - who just happened to be an old flame of Pauline's husband - was coming home to Liverpool to visit. Pauline wasn't looking forward to it one bit.
11.Poste Haste.
Frank heaved a sigh of relief when his wife's relatives went home. Little did he know his troubles were just beginning.
12.The Waiting Chalice
The she-fox had been biding her time. Finally the wait was over.
13.Grandfather's Dream
Sipho set out to fulfil his Grandfather's dream, and in doing so learnt the power of imagination. 
14.Light's Out
Tom enjoyed his job, even if it was a bit boring and predictable. He liked the routine, and today was going to be just another ordinary day... 
15.Family Ties
Mavis had been so sure of where her heart lay, but now 'home' had a new definition.
TWO BONUS READ-ALOUD STORIES FOR CHILDREN
16.The Worried Little Christmas Tree
The little plastic Christmas tree thought no one wanted him, until he found an unexpected home.
17.Waldo and the Leather Thing
Waldo didn't want to wear anything round his neck, but he soon found the importance of wearing a collar.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Short stories for the fireside (or wherever you have your e-reader). A diverse variety of humour, historical, murder, ghost, sentimental, adventure, and even a bit naughty - there is sure to be something to entertain you. There are even two BONUS read-aloud stories for children.
These stories have been published previously in magazines or newspapers. Some are adapted from chapters in But Can You Drink The Water? and some also appear in Something to Read on the Plane.



1.A 'Tail' of Woe.
Frank planned a quiet afternoon of model aeroplane building. But unfortunately he failed to take his father-in-law into account.
2.Proof of the Pudding.
The residents of Ladysmith were eager to escape before the town was besieged. Albert Swinbourne, however, had other plans.
3.The Tryst
He tried nibbling her ear. He wasn't sure whether he should be licking, nibbling, or kissing it. Even after re-watching a movie he still hadn't been able to make out the exact technique.
4.One Little Pig Stayed at Home.
When the young troopie was offered room and board in exchange for some light work, he thought his luck had changed.
5.The Secret.
Jenny wasn't expecting to meet an old school friend, especially one who would revive memories best forgotten.
6.Flypast.
As the Spitfire soared into the air Bill wanted to impress his grandson, but would the old man's nerves hold out?
7.A Matter of Convenience
Family holidays were not the happy events they had once been, especially now that Walter's bladder had become a liability.
8.The Letter.
The two buddies were living and working together out in the sticks, and they were beginning to set each other's teeth on edge. Then one of them made a very weird suggestion'
9.Night Noises.
Strange, the fascination and peculiar power of a man's imagination; the terrors the silent darkness can hold. And who knows the tormented imaginings of those who have been led down the deep dark path of insanity...?
10.Reluctant Reunion
Pauline's old school-friend, a slim, glamorous divorcee - who just happened to be an old flame of Pauline's husband ' was coming home to Liverpool to visit. Pauline wasn't looking forward to it one bit.
11.Poste Haste.
Frank heaved a sigh of relief when his wife's relatives went home. Little did he know his troubles were just beginning.
12.The Waiting Chalice
The she-fox had been biding her time. Finally the wait was over.
13.Grandfather's Dream
Sipho set out to fulfil his Grandfather's dream, and in doing so learnt the power of imagination. 
14.Light's Out
Tom enjoyed his job, even if it was a bit boring and predictable. He liked the routine, and today was going to be just another ordinary day... 
15.Family Ties
Mavis had been so sure of where her heart lay, but now 'home' had a new definition.
TWO BONUS READ-ALOUD STORIES FOR CHILDREN
16.The Worried Little Christmas Tree
The little plastic Christmas tree thought no one wanted him, until he found an unexpected home.
17.Waldo and the Leather Thing
Waldo didn't want to wear anything round his neck, but he soon found the importance of wearing a collar.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Short stories for the fireside (or wherever you have your e-reader). A diverse variety of humour, historical, murder, ghost, sentimental, adventure, and even a bit naughty - there is sure to be something to entertain you. There are even two BONUS read-aloud stories for children.
These stories have been published previously in magazines or newspapers. Some are adapted from chapters in But Can You Drink The Water? and some also appear in Something to Read on the Plane.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Short stories for the fireside (or wherever you have your e-reader). A diverse variety of humour, historical, murder, ghost, sentimental, adventure, and even a bit naughty - there is sure to be something to entertain you. There are even two BONUS read-aloud stories for children.
These stories have been published previously in magazines or newspapers. Some are adapted from chapters in But Can You Drink The Water? and some also appear in Something to Read on the Plane.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Short stories for the fireside (or wherever you have your e-reader). A diverse variety of humour, historical, murder, ghost, sentimental, adventure, and even a bit naughty - there is sure to be something to entertain you. There are even two BONUS read-aloud stories for children.
These stories have been published previously in magazines or newspapers. Some are adapted from chapters in But Can You Drink The Water? and some also appear in Something to Read on the Plane.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Tired of tattered and out-of-date magazines in the doctor's waiting room? Need something to entertain you while waiting for your child to come out of school? Here are 17 short stories to keep you amused - and they are FREE from 21-23 October

getBook.at/IMadeThese


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

These stories have been published previously in magazines or newspapers. Some are adapted from chapters in But Can You Drink The Water? and some also appear in Something to Read on the Plane.
1.  A 'Tail' of Woe.
Frank planned a quiet afternoon of model aeroplane building. But unfortunately he failed to take his father-in-law into account.
2.  Proof of the Pudding.
The residents of Ladysmith were eager to escape before the town was besieged. Albert Swinbourne, however, had other plans.
3.  The Tryst
He tried nibbling her ear. He wasn't sure whether he should be licking, nibbling, or kissing it. Even after re-watching a movie he still hadn't been able to make out the exact technique.
4.  One Little Pig Stayed at Home.
When the young troopie was offered room and board in exchange for some light work, he thought his luck had changed.
5.  The Secret.
Jenny wasn't expecting to meet an old school friend, especially one who would revive memories best forgotten.
6.  Flypast.
As the Spitfire soared into the air Bill wanted to impress his grandson, but would the old man's nerves hold out?
7.  A Matter of Convenience
Family holidays were not the happy events they had once been, especially now that Walter's bladder had become a liability.
8.  The Letter.
The two buddies were living and working together out in the sticks, and they were beginning to set each other's teeth on edge. Then one of them made a very weird suggestion.../i]
9.  Night Noises.
Strange, the fascination and peculiar power of a man's imagination; the terrors the silent darkness can hold. And who knows the tormented imaginings of those who have been led down the deep dark path of insanity...?
10.  Reluctant Reunion
Pauline's old school-friend, a slim, glamorous divorcee - who just happened to be an old flame of Pauline's husband - was coming home to Liverpool to visit. Pauline wasn't looking forward to it one bit.
11.  Poste Haste.
Frank heaved a sigh of relief when his wife's relatives went home. Little did he know his troubles were just beginning.
12.  The Waiting Chalice
The she-fox had been biding her time. Finally the wait was over.
13.  Grandfather's Dream
Sipho set out to fulfil his Grandfather's dream, and in doing so learnt the power of imagination. 
14.  Light's Out
Tom enjoyed his job, even if it was a bit boring and predictable. He liked the routine, and today was going to be just another ordinary day... 
15.  Family Ties
Mavis had been so sure of where her heart lay, but now 'home' had a new definition.
TWO BONUS READ-ALOUD STORIES FOR CHILDREN
16.  The Worried Little Christmas Tree
The little plastic Christmas tree thought no one wanted him, until he found an unexpected home.
17.  Waldo and the Leather Thing
Waldo didn't want to wear anything round his neck, but he soon found the importance of wearing a collar.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

You can read it for FREE with KU. A book to dip in and out of. Seventeen short stories of varied genres and writing styles.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

You can read it for FREE with KU .

A book to dip in and out of while preparing for the festive activities . Seventeen short stories of varied genres and writing styles .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A book to dip in and out of while preparing for the festive activities . Seventeen short stories of varied genres and writing styles .

You can read it for FREE with KU


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

These stories have been published previously in magazines or newspapers. Some are adapted from chapters in But Can You Drink The Water? and some also appear in Something to Read on the Plane.
1. A 'Tail' of Woe.
Frank planned a quiet afternoon of model aeroplane building. But unfortunately he failed to take his father-in-law into account.
2. Proof of the Pudding.
The residents of Ladysmith were eager to escape before the town was besieged. Albert Swinbourne, however, had other plans.
3. The Tryst
He tried nibbling her ear. He wasn't sure whether he should be licking, nibbling, or kissing it. Even after re-watching a movie he still hadn't been able to make out the exact technique.
4. One Little Pig Stayed at Home.
When the young troopie was offered room and board in exchange for some light work, he thought his luck had changed.
5. The Secret.
Jenny wasn't expecting to meet an old school friend, especially one who would revive memories best forgotten.
6. Flypast.
As the Spitfire soared into the air Bill wanted to impress his grandson, but would the old man's nerves hold out?
7. A Matter of Convenience
Family holidays were not the happy events they had once been, especially now that Walter's bladder had become a liability.
8. The Letter.
The two buddies were living and working together out in the sticks, and they were beginning to set each other's teeth on edge. Then one of them made a very weird suggestion.../i]
9. Night Noises.
Strange, the fascination and peculiar power of a man's imagination; the terrors the silent darkness can hold. And who knows the tormented imaginings of those who have been led down the deep dark path of insanity...?
10. Reluctant Reunion
Pauline's old school-friend, a slim, glamorous divorcee - who just happened to be an old flame of Pauline's husband - was coming home to Liverpool to visit. Pauline wasn't looking forward to it one bit.
11. Poste Haste.
Frank heaved a sigh of relief when his wife's relatives went home. Little did he know his troubles were just beginning.
12. The Waiting Chalice
The she-fox had been biding her time. Finally the wait was over.
13. Grandfather's Dream
Sipho set out to fulfil his Grandfather's dream, and in doing so learnt the power of imagination. 
14. Light's Out
Tom enjoyed his job, even if it was a bit boring and predictable. He liked the routine, and today was going to be just another ordinary day... 
15. Family Ties
Mavis had been so sure of where her heart lay, but now 'home' had a new definition.
TWO BONUS READ-ALOUD STORIES FOR CHILDREN
16. The Worried Little Christmas Tree
The little plastic Christmas tree thought no one wanted him, until he found an unexpected home.
17. Waldo and the Leather Thing
Waldo didn't want to wear anything round his neck, but he soon found the importance of wearing a collar.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Short stories to read over a cup of coffee.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A book to dip in and out of while preparing for the festive activities . Seventeen short stories of varied genres and writing styles .

You can read it for FREE with KU


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Short stories to read over a cup of coffee. 17 stories for only 99c


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Short stories for the fireside (or wherever you have your e-reader). A diverse variety of humour, historical, murder, ghost, sentimental, adventure, and even a bit naughty - there is sure to be something to entertain you. There are even two BONUS read-aloud stories for children.
These stories have been published previously in magazines or newspapers. Some are adapted from chapters in But Can You Drink The Water? and some also appear in Something to Read on the Plane.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Short stories for the fireside (or wherever you have your e-reader). A diverse variety of humour, historical, murder, ghost, sentimental, adventure, and even a bit naughty - there is sure to be something to entertain you. There are even two BONUS read-aloud stories for children.
These stories have been published previously in magazines or newspapers. Some are adapted from chapters in But Can You Drink The Water? and some also appear in Something to Read on the Plane.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Short stories for the fireside (or wherever you have your e-reader). A diverse variety of humour, historical, murder, ghost, sentimental, adventure, and even a bit naughty - there is sure to be something to entertain you. There are even two BONUS read-aloud stories for children.
These stories have been published previously in magazines or newspapers. Some are adapted from chapters in But Can You Drink The Water? and some also appear in Something to Read on the Plane.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Short stories for the fireside (or wherever you have your e-reader). A diverse variety of humour, historical, murder, ghost, sentimental, adventure, and even a bit naughty - there is sure to be something to entertain you. There are even two BONUS read-aloud stories for children.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Short stories for the fireside (or wherever you have your e-reader). A diverse variety of humour, historical, murder, ghost, sentimental, adventure, and even a bit naughty - there is sure to be something to entertain you. There are even two BONUS read-aloud stories for children.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Short stories for the fireside (or wherever you have your e-reader). A diverse variety of humour, historical, murder, ghost, sentimental, adventure, and even a bit naughty - there is sure to be something to entertain you. There are even two BONUS read-aloud stories for children.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Short stories for the fireside (or wherever you have your e-reader). A diverse variety of humour, historical, murder, ghost, sentimental, adventure, and even a bit naughty - there is sure to be something to entertain you. There are even two BONUS read-aloud stories for children.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Short stories for the fireside (or wherever you have your e-reader). A diverse variety of humour, historical, murder, ghost, sentimental, adventure, and even a bit naughty - there is sure to be something to entertain you. There are even two BONUS read-aloud stories for children.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Short stories for the fireside (or wherever you have your e-reader). A diverse variety of humour, historical, murder, ghost, sentimental, adventure, and even a bit naughty - there is sure to be something to entertain you. There are even two BONUS read-aloud stories for children.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Short stories for the fireside (or wherever you have your e-reader). A diverse variety of humour, historical, murder, ghost, sentimental, adventure, and even a bit naughty - there is sure to be something to entertain you. There are even two BONUS read-aloud stories for children.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Short stories for the fireside (or wherever you have your e-reader). A diverse variety of humour, historical, murder, ghost, sentimental, adventure, and even a bit naughty - there is sure to be something to entertain you. There are even two BONUS read-aloud stories for children.
These stories have been published previously in magazines or newspapers. Some are adapted from chapters in But Can You Drink The Water? and some also appear in Something to Read on the Plane.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Short stories for the fireside (or wherever you have your e-reader). A diverse variety of humour, historical, murder, ghost, sentimental, adventure, and even a bit naughty - there is sure to be something to entertain you. There are even two BONUS read-aloud stories for children.
These stories have been published previously in magazines or newspapers. Some are adapted from chapters in But Can You Drink The Water? and some also appear in Something to Read on the Plane.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Short stories for the fireside (or wherever you have your e-reader). A diverse variety of humour, historical, murder, ghost, sentimental, adventure, and even a bit naughty - there is sure to be something to entertain you. There are even two BONUS read-aloud stories for children.
These stories have been published previously in magazines or newspapers. Some are adapted from chapters in But Can You Drink The Water? and some also appear in Something to Read on the Plane.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Short stories for the fireside (or wherever you have your e-reader). A diverse variety of humour, historical, murder, ghost, sentimental, adventure, and even a bit naughty - there is sure to be something to entertain you. There are even two BONUS read-aloud stories for children.
These stories have been published previously in magazines or newspapers. Some are adapted from chapters in But Can You Drink The Water? and some also appear in Something to Read on the Plane.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Short stories for the fireside (or wherever you have your e-reader). A diverse variety of humour, historical, murder, ghost, sentimental, adventure, and even a bit naughty - there is sure to be something to entertain you. There are even two BONUS read-aloud stories for children.
These stories have been published previously in magazines or newspapers. Some are adapted from chapters in But Can You Drink The Water? and some also appear in Something to Read on the Plane.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you want a break from Christmas arrangements and something to curl up with next to the fire -



Short stories for the fireside (or wherever you have your e-reader). A diverse variety of humour, historical, murder, ghost, sentimental, adventure, and even a bit naughty - there is sure to be something to entertain you. There are even two BONUS read-aloud stories for children.
These stories have been published previously in magazines or newspapers. Some are adapted from chapters in But Can You Drink The Water? and some also appear in Something to Read on the Plane.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you're suffering from cabin fever because of the cold weather then there is nothing better than curling up next to the fire and reading a good story.



Short stories for the fireside (or wherever you have your e-reader). A diverse variety of humour, historical, murder, ghost, sentimental, adventure, and even a bit naughty - there is sure to be something to entertain you. There are even two BONUS read-aloud stories for children.
These stories have been published previously in magazines or newspapers. Some are adapted from chapters in But Can You Drink The Water? and some also appear in Something to Read on the Plane.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

These stories have been published previously in magazines or newspapers. Some are adapted from chapters in But Can You Drink The Water? and some also appear in Something to Read on the Plane.



1. _ A 'Tail' of Woe._
Frank planned a quiet afternoon of model aeroplane building. But unfortunately he failed to take his father-in-law into account.
2. _ Proof of the Pudding._
The residents of Ladysmith were eager to escape before the town was besieged. Albert Swinbourne, however, had other plans.
3. _ The Tryst_
He tried nibbling her ear. He wasn't sure whether he should be licking, nibbling, or kissing it. Even after re-watching a movie he still hadn't been able to make out the exact technique.
4. _ One Little Pig Stayed at Home._
When the young troopie was offered room and board in exchange for some light work, he thought his luck had changed.
5. _The Secret._
Jenny wasn't expecting to meet an old school friend, especially one who would revive memories best forgotten.
6. _Flypast._
As the Spitfire soared into the air Bill wanted to impress his grandson, but would the old man's nerves hold out?
7._ A Matter of Convenience_
Family holidays were not the happy events they had once been, especially now that Walter's bladder had become a liability.
8. _The Letter._
The two buddies were living and working together out in the sticks, and they were beginning to set each other's teeth on edge. Then one of them made a very weird suggestion.../i]
9. _Night Noises._
Strange, the fascination and peculiar power of a man's imagination; the terrors the silent darkness can hold. And who knows the tormented imaginings of those who have been led down the deep dark path of insanity...?
10. _ Reluctant Reunion_
Pauline's old school-friend, a slim, glamorous divorcee - who just happened to be an old flame of Pauline's husband - was coming home to Liverpool to visit. Pauline wasn't looking forward to it one bit.
11. _Poste Haste._
Frank heaved a sigh of relief when his wife's relatives went home. Little did he know his troubles were just beginning.
12. _ The Waiting Chalice_
The she-fox had been biding her time. Finally the wait was over.
13. _Grandfather's Dream_
Sipho set out to fulfil his Grandfather's dream, and in doing so learnt the power of imagination. 
14. _Light's Out_
Tom enjoyed his job, even if it was a bit boring and predictable. He liked the routine, and today was going to be just another ordinary day... 
15. _Family Ties_
Mavis had been so sure of where her heart lay, but now 'home' had a new definition.
TWO BONUS READ-ALOUD STORIES FOR CHILDREN
16. _The Worried Little Christmas Tree_
The little plastic Christmas tree thought no one wanted him, until he found an unexpected home.
17. _ Waldo and the Leather Thing_
Waldo didn't want to wear anything round his neck, but he soon found the importance of wearing a collar.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Now that Spring is approaching in the northern hemisphere you might be looking for a beach read.
If you're in the southern hemisphere then Autumn is here and you might want something to read next to a fire.



Short stories for the fireside (or wherever you have your e-reader). A diverse variety of humour, historical, murder, ghost, sentimental, adventure, and even a bit naughty - there is sure to be something to entertain you. There are even two BONUS read-aloud stories for children.
These stories have been published previously in magazines or newspapers. Some are adapted from chapters in But Can You Drink The Water? and some also appear in Something to Read on the Plane.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Now that Spring is here in the northern hemisphere you might be looking for a beach read.
If you're in the southern hemisphere then Autumn is here and you might want something to read next to a fire.



Short stories for the fireside (or wherever you have your e-reader). A diverse variety of humour, historical, murder, ghost, sentimental, adventure, and even a bit naughty - there is sure to be something to entertain you. There are even two BONUS read-aloud stories for children.
These stories have been published previously in magazines or newspapers. Some are adapted from chapters in But Can You Drink The Water? and some also appear in Something to Read on the Plane.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

These stories have been published previously in magazines or newspapers. Some are adapted from chapters in But Can You Drink The Water? and some also appear in Something to Read on the Plane.



1. A 'Tail' of Woe.
Frank planned a quiet afternoon of model aeroplane building. But unfortunately he failed to take his father-in-law into account.
2. Proof of the Pudding.
The residents of Ladysmith were eager to escape before the town was besieged. Albert Swinbourne, however, had other plans.
3. The Tryst
He tried nibbling her ear. He wasn't sure whether he should be licking, nibbling, or kissing it. Even after re-watching a movie he still hadn't been able to make out the exact technique.
4. One Little Pig Stayed at Home.
When the young troopie was offered room and board in exchange for some light work, he thought his luck had changed.
5. The Secret.
Jenny wasn't expecting to meet an old school friend, especially one who would revive memories best forgotten.
6. Flypast.
As the Spitfire soared into the air Bill wanted to impress his grandson, but would the old man's nerves hold out?
7. A Matter of Convenience
Family holidays were not the happy events they had once been, especially now that Walter's bladder had become a liability.
8. The Letter.
The two buddies were living and working together out in the sticks, and they were beginning to set each other's teeth on edge. Then one of them made a very weird suggestion.../i]
9. Night Noises.
Strange, the fascination and peculiar power of a man's imagination; the terrors the silent darkness can hold. And who knows the tormented imaginings of those who have been led down the deep dark path of insanity...?
10. Reluctant Reunion
Pauline's old school-friend, a slim, glamorous divorcee - who just happened to be an old flame of Pauline's husband - was coming home to Liverpool to visit. Pauline wasn't looking forward to it one bit.
11. Poste Haste.
Frank heaved a sigh of relief when his wife's relatives went home. Little did he know his troubles were just beginning.
12. The Waiting Chalice
The she-fox had been biding her time. Finally the wait was over.
13. Grandfather's Dream
Sipho set out to fulfil his Grandfather's dream, and in doing so learnt the power of imagination. 
14. Light's Out
Tom enjoyed his job, even if it was a bit boring and predictable. He liked the routine, and today was going to be just another ordinary day... 
15. Family Ties
Mavis had been so sure of where her heart lay, but now 'home' had a new definition.
TWO BONUS READ-ALOUD STORIES FOR CHILDREN
16. The Worried Little Christmas Tree
The little plastic Christmas tree thought no one wanted him, until he found an unexpected home.
17. Waldo and the Leather Thing
Waldo didn't want to wear anything round his neck, but he soon found the importance of wearing a collar.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

These stories have been published previously in magazines or newspapers. Some are adapted from chapters in But Can You Drink The Water? and some also appear in Something to Read on the Plane.



1. A 'Tail' of Woe.
Frank planned a quiet afternoon of model aeroplane building. But unfortunately he failed to take his father-in-law into account.
2. Proof of the Pudding.
The residents of Ladysmith were eager to escape before the town was besieged. Albert Swinbourne, however, had other plans.
3. The Tryst
He tried nibbling her ear. He wasn't sure whether he should be licking, nibbling, or kissing it. Even after re-watching a movie he still hadn't been able to make out the exact technique.
4. One Little Pig Stayed at Home.
When the young troopie was offered room and board in exchange for some light work, he thought his luck had changed.
5. The Secret.
Jenny wasn't expecting to meet an old school friend, especially one who would revive memories best forgotten.
6. Flypast.
As the Spitfire soared into the air Bill wanted to impress his grandson, but would the old man's nerves hold out?
7. A Matter of Convenience
Family holidays were not the happy events they had once been, especially now that Walter's bladder had become a liability.
8. The Letter.
The two buddies were living and working together out in the sticks, and they were beginning to set each other's teeth on edge. Then one of them made a very weird suggestion.../i]
9. Night Noises.
Strange, the fascination and peculiar power of a man's imagination; the terrors the silent darkness can hold. And who knows the tormented imaginings of those who have been led down the deep dark path of insanity...?
10. Reluctant Reunion
Pauline's old school-friend, a slim, glamorous divorcee - who just happened to be an old flame of Pauline's husband - was coming home to Liverpool to visit. Pauline wasn't looking forward to it one bit.
11. Poste Haste.
Frank heaved a sigh of relief when his wife's relatives went home. Little did he know his troubles were just beginning.
12. The Waiting Chalice
The she-fox had been biding her time. Finally the wait was over.
13. Grandfather's Dream
Sipho set out to fulfil his Grandfather's dream, and in doing so learnt the power of imagination. 
14. Light's Out
Tom enjoyed his job, even if it was a bit boring and predictable. He liked the routine, and today was going to be just another ordinary day... 
15. Family Ties
Mavis had been so sure of where her heart lay, but now 'home' had a new definition.
TWO BONUS READ-ALOUD STORIES FOR CHILDREN
16. The Worried Little Christmas Tree
The little plastic Christmas tree thought no one wanted him, until he found an unexpected home.
17. Waldo and the Leather Thing
Waldo didn't want to wear anything round his neck, but he soon found the importance of wearing a collar.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

These stories have been published previously in magazines or newspapers. Some are adapted from chapters in B_ut Can You Drink The Water?_ and some also appear in _Something to Read on the Plane._



1. A 'Tail' of Woe.
Frank planned a quiet afternoon of model aeroplane building. But unfortunately he failed to take his father-in-law into account.
2. Proof of the Pudding.
The residents of Ladysmith were eager to escape before the town was besieged. Albert Swinbourne, however, had other plans.
3. The Tryst
He tried nibbling her ear. He wasn't sure whether he should be licking, nibbling, or kissing it. Even after re-watching a movie he still hadn't been able to make out the exact technique.
4. One Little Pig Stayed at Home.
When the young troopie was offered room and board in exchange for some light work, he thought his luck had changed.
5. The Secret.
Jenny wasn't expecting to meet an old school friend, especially one who would revive memories best forgotten.
6. Flypast.
As the Spitfire soared into the air Bill wanted to impress his grandson, but would the old man's nerves hold out?
7. A Matter of Convenience
Family holidays were not the happy events they had once been, especially now that Walter's bladder had become a liability.
8. The Letter.
The two buddies were living and working together out in the sticks, and they were beginning to set each other's teeth on edge. Then one of them made a very weird suggestion.../i]
9. Night Noises.
Strange, the fascination and peculiar power of a man's imagination; the terrors the silent darkness can hold. And who knows the tormented imaginings of those who have been led down the deep dark path of insanity...?
10. Reluctant Reunion
Pauline's old school-friend, a slim, glamorous divorcee - who just happened to be an old flame of Pauline's husband - was coming home to Liverpool to visit. Pauline wasn't looking forward to it one bit.
11. Poste Haste.
Frank heaved a sigh of relief when his wife's relatives went home. Little did he know his troubles were just beginning.
12. The Waiting Chalice
The she-fox had been biding her time. Finally the wait was over.
13. Grandfather's Dream
Sipho set out to fulfil his Grandfather's dream, and in doing so learnt the power of imagination.
14. Light's Out
Tom enjoyed his job, even if it was a bit boring and predictable. He liked the routine, and today was going to be just another ordinary day...
15. Family Ties
Mavis had been so sure of where her heart lay, but now 'home' had a new definition.
TWO BONUS READ-ALOUD STORIES FOR CHILDREN
16. The Worried Little Christmas Tree
The little plastic Christmas tree thought no one wanted him, until he found an unexpected home.
17. Waldo and the Leather Thing
Waldo didn't want to wear anything round his neck, but he soon found the importance of wearing a collar.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

These stories have been published previously in magazines or newspapers. Some are adapted from chapters in _But Can You Drink The Water?_ and some also appear in _Something to Read on the Plane._



1. A 'Tail' of Woe.
Frank planned a quiet afternoon of model aeroplane building. But unfortunately he failed to take his father-in-law into account.
2. Proof of the Pudding.
The residents of Ladysmith were eager to escape before the town was besieged. Albert Swinbourne, however, had other plans.
3. The Tryst
He tried nibbling her ear. He wasn't sure whether he should be licking, nibbling, or kissing it. Even after re-watching a movie he still hadn't been able to make out the exact technique.
4. One Little Pig Stayed at Home.
When the young troopie was offered room and board in exchange for some light work, he thought his luck had changed.
5. The Secret.
Jenny wasn't expecting to meet an old school friend, especially one who would revive memories best forgotten.
6. Flypast.
As the Spitfire soared into the air Bill wanted to impress his grandson, but would the old man's nerves hold out?
7. A Matter of Convenience
Family holidays were not the happy events they had once been, especially now that Walter's bladder had become a liability.
8. The Letter.
The two buddies were living and working together out in the sticks, and they were beginning to set each other's teeth on edge. Then one of them made a very weird suggestion.../i]
9. Night Noises.
Strange, the fascination and peculiar power of a man's imagination; the terrors the silent darkness can hold. And who knows the tormented imaginings of those who have been led down the deep dark path of insanity...?
10. Reluctant Reunion
Pauline's old school-friend, a slim, glamorous divorcee - who just happened to be an old flame of Pauline's husband - was coming home to Liverpool to visit. Pauline wasn't looking forward to it one bit.
11. Poste Haste.
Frank heaved a sigh of relief when his wife's relatives went home. Little did he know his troubles were just beginning.
12. The Waiting Chalice
The she-fox had been biding her time. Finally the wait was over.
13. Grandfather's Dream
Sipho set out to fulfil his Grandfather's dream, and in doing so learnt the power of imagination.
14. Light's Out
Tom enjoyed his job, even if it was a bit boring and predictable. He liked the routine, and today was going to be just another ordinary day...
15. Family Ties
Mavis had been so sure of where her heart lay, but now 'home' had a new definition.
TWO BONUS READ-ALOUD STORIES FOR CHILDREN
16. The Worried Little Christmas Tree
The little plastic Christmas tree thought no one wanted him, until he found an unexpected home.
17. Waldo and the Leather Thing
Waldo didn't want to wear anything round his neck, but he soon found the importance of wearing a collar.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

These stories have been published previously in magazines or newspapers. Some are adapted from chapters in But Can You Drink The Water? and some also appear in Something to Read on the Plane.



1. A 'Tail' of Woe.
Frank planned a quiet afternoon of model aeroplane building. But unfortunately he failed to take his father-in-law into account.
2. Proof of the Pudding.
The residents of Ladysmith were eager to escape before the town was besieged. Albert Swinbourne, however, had other plans.
3. The Tryst
He tried nibbling her ear. He wasn't sure whether he should be licking, nibbling, or kissing it. Even after re-watching a movie he still hadn't been able to make out the exact technique.
4. One Little Pig Stayed at Home.
When the young troopie was offered room and board in exchange for some light work, he thought his luck had changed.
5. The Secret.
Jenny wasn't expecting to meet an old school friend, especially one who would revive memories best forgotten.
6. Flypast.
As the Spitfire soared into the air Bill wanted to impress his grandson, but would the old man's nerves hold out?
7. A Matter of Convenience
Family holidays were not the happy events they had once been, especially now that Walter's bladder had become a liability.
8. The Letter.
The two buddies were living and working together out in the sticks, and they were beginning to set each other's teeth on edge. Then one of them made a very weird suggestion.../i]
9. Night Noises.
Strange, the fascination and peculiar power of a man's imagination; the terrors the silent darkness can hold. And who knows the tormented imaginings of those who have been led down the deep dark path of insanity...?
10. Reluctant Reunion
Pauline's old school-friend, a slim, glamorous divorcee - who just happened to be an old flame of Pauline's husband - was coming home to Liverpool to visit. Pauline wasn't looking forward to it one bit.
11. Poste Haste.
Frank heaved a sigh of relief when his wife's relatives went home. Little did he know his troubles were just beginning.
12. The Waiting Chalice
The she-fox had been biding her time. Finally the wait was over.
13. Grandfather's Dream
Sipho set out to fulfil his Grandfather's dream, and in doing so learnt the power of imagination.
14. Light's Out
Tom enjoyed his job, even if it was a bit boring and predictable. He liked the routine, and today was going to be just another ordinary day...
15. Family Ties
Mavis had been so sure of where her heart lay, but now 'home' had a new definition.
TWO BONUS READ-ALOUD STORIES FOR CHILDREN
16. The Worried Little Christmas Tree
The little plastic Christmas tree thought no one wanted him, until he found an unexpected home.
17. Waldo and the Leather Thing
Waldo didn't want to wear anything round his neck, but he soon found the importance of wearing a collar.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

1. A 'Tail' of Woe.
Frank planned a quiet afternoon of model aeroplane building. But unfortunately he failed to take his father-in-law into account.
2. Proof of the Pudding.
The residents of Ladysmith were eager to escape before the town was besieged. Albert Swinbourne, however, had other plans.
3. The Tryst
He tried nibbling her ear. He wasn't sure whether he should be licking, nibbling, or kissing it. Even after re-watching a movie he still hadn't been able to make out the exact technique.
4. One Little Pig Stayed at Home.
When the young troopie was offered room and board in exchange for some light work, he thought his luck had changed.
5. The Secret.
Jenny wasn't expecting to meet an old school friend, especially one who would revive memories best forgotten.
6. Flypast.
As the Spitfire soared into the air Bill wanted to impress his grandson, but would the old man's nerves hold out?
7. A Matter of Convenience
Family holidays were not the happy events they had once been, especially now that Walter's bladder had become a liability.
8. The Letter.
The two buddies were living and working together out in the sticks, and they were beginning to set each other's teeth on edge. Then one of them made a very weird suggestion.../i]
9. Night Noises.
Strange, the fascination and peculiar power of a man's imagination; the terrors the silent darkness can hold. And who knows the tormented imaginings of those who have been led down the deep dark path of insanity...?
10. Reluctant Reunion
Pauline's old school-friend, a slim, glamorous divorcee - who just happened to be an old flame of Pauline's husband - was coming home to Liverpool to visit. Pauline wasn't looking forward to it one bit.
11. Poste Haste.
Frank heaved a sigh of relief when his wife's relatives went home. Little did he know his troubles were just beginning.
12. The Waiting Chalice
The she-fox had been biding her time. Finally the wait was over.
13. Grandfather's Dream
Sipho set out to fulfil his Grandfather's dream, and in doing so learnt the power of imagination.
14. Light's Out
Tom enjoyed his job, even if it was a bit boring and predictable. He liked the routine, and today was going to be just another ordinary day...
15. Family Ties
Mavis had been so sure of where her heart lay, but now 'home' had a new definition.
TWO BONUS READ-ALOUD STORIES FOR CHILDREN
16. The Worried Little Christmas Tree
The little plastic Christmas tree thought no one wanted him, until he found an unexpected home.
17. Waldo and the Leather Thing
Waldo didn't want to wear anything round his neck, but he soon found the importance of wearing a collar.
Modify message


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Short stories for the fireside (or wherever you have your e-reader). A diverse variety of humour, historical, murder, ghost, sentimental, adventure, and even a bit naughty - there is sure to be something to entertain you. There are even two BONUS read-aloud stories for children.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Short stories for the fireside (or wherever you have your e-reader). A diverse variety of humour, historical, murder, ghost, sentimental, adventure, and even a bit naughty - there is sure to be something to entertain you. *
_There are even two BONUS read-aloud stories for children._



1. A 'Tail' of Woe.
Frank planned a quiet afternoon of model aeroplane building. But unfortunately he failed to take his father-in-law into account.
2. Proof of the Pudding.
The residents of Ladysmith were eager to escape before the town was besieged. Albert Swinbourne, however, had other plans.
3. The Tryst
He tried nibbling her ear. He wasn't sure whether he should be licking, nibbling, or kissing it. Even after re-watching a movie he still hadn't been able to make out the exact technique.
4. One Little Pig Stayed at Home.
When the young troopie was offered room and board in exchange for some light work, he thought his luck had changed.
5. The Secret.
Jenny wasn't expecting to meet an old school friend, especially one who would revive memories best forgotten.
6. Flypast.
As the Spitfire soared into the air Bill wanted to impress his grandson, but would the old man's nerves hold out?
7. A Matter of Convenience
Family holidays were not the happy events they had once been, especially now that Walter's bladder had become a liability.
8. The Letter.
The two buddies were living and working together out in the sticks, and they were beginning to set each other's teeth on edge. Then one of them made a very weird suggestion.../i]
9. Night Noises.
Strange, the fascination and peculiar power of a man's imagination; the terrors the silent darkness can hold. And who knows the tormented imaginings of those who have been led down the deep dark path of insanity...?
10. Reluctant Reunion
Pauline's old school-friend, a slim, glamorous divorcee - who just happened to be an old flame of Pauline's husband - was coming home to Liverpool to visit. Pauline wasn't looking forward to it one bit.
11. Poste Haste.
Frank heaved a sigh of relief when his wife's relatives went home. Little did he know his troubles were just beginning.
12. The Waiting Chalice
The she-fox had been biding her time. Finally the wait was over.
13. Grandfather's Dream
Sipho set out to fulfil his Grandfather's dream, and in doing so learnt the power of imagination.
14. Light's Out
Tom enjoyed his job, even if it was a bit boring and predictable. He liked the routine, and today was going to be just another ordinary day...
15. Family Ties
Mavis had been so sure of where her heart lay, but now 'home' had a new definition.
TWO BONUS READ-ALOUD STORIES FOR CHILDREN
16. The Worried Little Christmas Tree
The little plastic Christmas tree thought no one wanted him, until he found an unexpected home.
17. Waldo and the Leather Thing
Waldo didn't want to wear anything round his neck, but he soon found the importance of wearing a collar.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Short stories for the fireside (or wherever you have your e-reader). *

A diverse variety of humour, historical, murder, ghost, sentimental, adventure, and even a bit naughty - there is sure to be something to entertain you. There are even two BONUS read-aloud stories for children.



I Made These Up (short stories for the fireside)

These stories have been published previously in magazines or newspapers. Some are adapted from chapters in But Can You Drink The Water? and some also appear in Something to Read on the Plane.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Short stories for the fireside (or wherever you have your e-reader). A diverse variety of humour, historical, murder, ghost, sentimental, adventure, and even a bit naughty - there is sure to be something to entertain you. *There are even two BONUS read-aloud stories for children.





I Made These Up (short stories for the fireside)

These stories have been published previously in magazines or newspapers. Some are adapted from chapters in B_ut Can You Drink The Water?_ and some also appear in _Something to Read on the Plane_.
1. A 'Tail' of Woe.
_Frank planned a quiet afternoon of model aeroplane building. But unfortunately he failed to take his father-in-law into account._
2. Proof of the Pudding.
_The residents of Ladysmith were eager to escape before the town was besieged. Albert Swinbourne, however, had other plans._
3. The Tryst
_He tried nibbling her ear. He wasn't sure whether he should be licking, nibbling, or kissing it. Even after re-watching a movie he still hadn't been able to make out the exact technique._
4. One Little Pig Stayed at Home.
_When the young troopie was offered room and board in exchange for some light work, he thought his luck had changed._
5. The Secret.
_Jenny wasn't expecting to meet an old school friend, especially one who would revive memories best forgotten._
6. Flypast.
_As the Spitfire soared into the air Bill wanted to impress his grandson, but would the old man's nerves hold out?_
7. A Matter of Convenience
_Family holidays were not the happy events they had once been, especially now that Walter's bladder had become a liability_.
8. The Letter.
_The two buddies were living and working together out in the sticks, and they were beginning to set each other's teeth on edge. Then one of them made a very weird suggestion.../i]
9. Night Noises.
Strange, the fascination and peculiar power of a man's imagination; the terrors the silent darkness can hold. And who knows the tormented imaginings of those who have been led down the deep dark path of insanity...?
10. Reluctant Reunion
Pauline's old school-friend, a slim, glamorous divorcee - who just happened to be an old flame of Pauline's husband - was coming home to Liverpool to visit. Pauline wasn't looking forward to it one bit.
11. Poste Haste.
Frank heaved a sigh of relief when his wife's relatives went home. Little did he know his troubles were just beginning.
12. The Waiting Chalice
The she-fox had been biding her time. Finally the wait was over.
13. Grandfather's Dream
Sipho set out to fulfil his Grandfather's dream, and in doing so learnt the power of imagination.
14. Light's Out
Tom enjoyed his job, even if it was a bit boring and predictable. He liked the routine, and today was going to be just another ordinary day...
15. Family Ties
Mavis had been so sure of where her heart lay, but now 'home' had a new definition.
TWO BONUS READ-ALOUD STORIES FOR CHILDREN
16. The Worried Little Christmas Tree
The little plastic Christmas tree thought no one wanted him, until he found an unexpected home.
17. Waldo and the Leather Thing
Waldo didn't want to wear anything round his neck, but he soon found the importance of wearing a collar._


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Short stories for the fireside (or wherever you have your e-reader). A diverse variety of humour, historical, murder, ghost, sentimental, adventure, and even a bit naughty - there is sure to be something to entertain you. *There are even two BONUS read-aloud stories for children.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Short stories for the fireside (or wherever you have your e-reader). A diverse variety of humour, historical, murder, ghost, sentimental, adventure, and even a bit naughty - there is sure to be something to entertain you. *There are even two BONUS read-aloud stories for children.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

To celebrate Read a Book Day I am making all my books FREE on 6th September (except The Race)


----------

